# Accidental Hen Kill



## PaleRider

That's a pretty tall horse you got there.......


Report it to the DNR


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

Plemdog said:


> A friend of mine shot a tom this weekend and some shot ricocheted and killed a hen on the same shot. Obviously it is illegal to kill a hen during the spring season, but I just wondered how the DNR would view this situation? Would they ticket, or issue a special tag for the hen so that it didn't go to waste?


:lol::lol::lol: time to change your meds. that story is right out there in the twilight zone.
now how about this story:
my friend shot a tom and a hen with one shot today because,
a. the birds where to close together
b. it was a 50 yard shot and he knows nothing about his shotgun pattern
c. he just didn't care
d. ALL OF THE ABOVE.:evilsmile


----------



## Ieatantlers

HunterHawk said:


> ieatantlers.... are you ok over there? :lol: is that last story a true story or did i miss something.... because when you were telling it i just figured 2 hunters in one blind... we have had chances for doubles while bowhunting and i could see how you would think it was 1 person in a blind.. when really it was dos


I was poking fun at an old thread. Its a great one to laugh at if you have some time.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152199&highlight=sword

I'm not losing it yet-I hope. Only about 50 years before I'm senial.


----------



## Brandon7

Linda G.  What world do you live in?? You can learn more from a personal experience, than some CO (why hurt this person financially?) He already bought a license?


----------



## duxdog

LOL, don't do the CO's job for him (most of them would laugh at you after you told them and you left with your ticket). Yes it is JUST a turkey. Yes, I would tell him the same thing if it was a deer too. Yes he made a bad judgement call in the heat of the moment. Big deal.

And Linda, if we use your example you feel a turkeys life is more important than speeding. Tell that to my buddy that lost his son to a speeder on his street. So, you need to either live by the creed that everyone who breaks any law no matter how trivial should be prosecuted or turn themselves in if they are not seen by a LEO at the time or lighten up a little.


----------



## stinky reinke

I think Linda G. is in fact a turkey herself. Maybe a bearded hen.


----------



## Sr.Blood

Don't get me going!!
Turkeys and deer are the same and any state game animal...hear me out!
Why is there a value put on one when a mistake is made??
The State only wants money when??For a license or a violation!! 
Because it is there deer, there turkey.
That is the is the only time they claim them & put a value on it and the only time they are concerned, because it involves money.
How many of you have seen rotting deer laying beside the road hit by a car?? State does not claim them then do they?? No, they lay there until the grader shoves them in the ditch. You can litterly watch the progression of a rotting carcass all summer!! 
It is discusting to see.
Does the state pay for the damaged vehicle?? 

They get enough of our hunter money and do less for us!!

Just my .02 sorry, if a little off topic and rant.


----------



## tommy-n

Your biggest concern should have been to fry it or bake it, let us know how she tasted


----------



## William H Bonney

stinky reinke said:


> I think Linda G. is in fact a turkey herself. Maybe a bearded hen.


:lol: Awwwww, that's not nice. I've actually grown to like reading Linda's posts. I don't happen to agree with her on this one but,, she's adds valuable insight on most topic's nonetheless.


----------



## pheasantguy

I find some of these posts incredible! It just proves the point that in today's society very few people are held accountable for their own actions. The *entire* story does not add up. Accidents do happen, but the majority can be avoided. I think that all of us have at one time done something dumb or regrettable, even broke the law perhaps. Do I think this hunter should be imprisoned and held to the iron? No. Do I think there should be consequences? Yes. I, nor any of the rest of us, (other than the original post initiator), were there when the incident occurred. My own personal *opinion* is that the hen was too close to the tom when the shot was taken. Youthful indiscretion? Stupidity? Excitablility? Again, I would bet that all of us have at one time made a mistake and/or violated the law. Hopefully we all learned from the mistake. Years ago I was pheasant hunting with a guy who had been hunting for years but new to pheasant hunting. We were on private land. A hen burst from cover. I yelled "hen"! A split second later the guy's shotguun erupted and the hen fell to the ground. There was a period of silence and I then asked the guy if he knew he had just shot a hen. His response was 'Yes, I guess I got a little too excited!' I asked him what he intended to do with the bird and his response was to hide it and not tell anyone. My response to him was to pick up the bird, take it home and eat it so it wouldn't go to waste and then make a donation to Pheasants Forever. That is what he *chose* to do. I ran in to the guy last year and he spoke of the incident. His last words on the subject were 'I learned to be more careful.' S$%t happens! Unfortunately. As I stated previously, most accidents can be prevented. Not to lessen the killing of the hen but at least a dog or a human hadn't been shot! This guy could have turned himself in, and possibly lost his hunting privileges for a period of time. He decided that he was in the wrong and his "punishment" was to donate to Pheasants Forever. And he learned a lesson. Unfortunately with some of the posts I have read I have a feeling that there are some people who never learn their lesson.


----------



## oldexscrew

while there seems to be some foubt about pellets richocheting has no one experienced deformed pellets leaving the barrelin a random direction?


----------



## DEDGOOSE

As we speak I am watching Inside Outdoors on the Outdoor Channel. I made a post on another forum regarding this particular show when it first aired whereas the shooter shoots a gobbler standing amongst a group of turkeys. I was shocked when the gun went off as the video reveils turkeys in the background taking shot. 

Kinda a on topic/off topic but if you get a chance watch it.


----------



## Brandon7

If Linda is an outdoor writer... I wonder what views on hunting she is giving people that do not hunt, or are interested in getting involved in hunting.


----------



## T-Bug #24

Linda G. said:


> I assume everybody here went to Hunter's Safety.
> 
> But then, maybe not.
> 
> 
> I can't believe how many people think it's ok to flaunt the law. This isn't a speeding ticket, which is a minor infraction unless someone is hurt. This, technically, is taking an overlimit of game.
> 
> Or that's what a CO would tell you, and they do teach that in Hunter's Safety.
> 
> Richochet, huh? Tell us how far away that hen was from that tom...maybe a foot, two feet, even three feet? Are you sure your buddy didn't shoot into a group of birds, which is against one of the cardinal rules of turkey hunting?
> 
> Unfortunately, this stuff happens all the time. If it were a deer, you'd all be calling the DNR. But it's just a turkey, right guys? Sad. And this is a turkey, which is listed as big game in Michigan-taking more than the limit is no different than taking more deer than you have tags for.
> 
> Your friend should fess up, be a man, and discuss the matter with a CO, and let the CO make the call. If the CO tickets him, he should pay the fine. If he is told he has to appear before a judge, so be it, even if the judge lets him off, which would be shameful on the part of the judge.
> 
> Obviously, this is bothering the guy who was with him and posted this thread, or he wouldn't have done so. If the guy is just allowed to get away with it without any consequence, what does that teach not only him, but also the guy that posted this thread? That it's ok to do it.
> 
> Sad...


I agree 100% Linda. After reading many of the post from the so called sportsmen, as long as its an accident you can be over the limit...unreal.


----------



## D Buck

If myself or one of my kids accidentally shoots wrong game, we will discuss it , learn from it and do better in the future. Cormarants look a lot like geese in the early morning light. I teach my kids to obey all laws, including Gods laws! I wish I could have let my son Tom shoot a tom that was maybe a little too close to a hen. He never got to shoot a turkey and never will get to hunt turkeys again. He was coming home from fishing a local pond , on his bike and was hit by a fast car. He was killed instantly. Maybe you remember my post,October 2007. I wish he could have got a turkey. He would have really liked that. Linda G I am not unhappy with you, thank you for your input and insight for so long. It's just that my kids are more important than a hen turkey. Time with your kids is precious! A sad Dad, D Buck


----------



## duxdog

D Buck said:


> If myself or one of my kids accidentally shoots wrong game, we will discuss it , learn from it and do better in the future. Cormarants look a lot like geese in the early morning light. I teach my kids to obey all laws, including Gods laws! I wish I could have let my son Tom shoot a tom that was maybe a little too close to a hen. He never got to shoot a turkey and never will get to hunt turkeys again. He was coming home from fishing a local pond , on his bike and was hit by a fast car. He was killed instantly. Maybe you remember my post,October 2007. I wish he could have got a turkey. He would have really liked that. Linda G I am not unhappy with you, thank you for your input and insight for so long. It's just that my kids are more important than a hen turkey. Time with your kids is precious! A sad Dad, D Buck


Kinda puts things in perspective a little huh?


----------



## LTCracc

This idea that the law is being taken lightly is a bit much. hey linda g take it easy. the guys a meathead for making that shot but you dont call the dnr. what good is coming from that other than donating another $200 to the state. I hold people accountable for a living and more times than not i give them the benefit of the doubt. the guy didnt go shine a heard of deer in august. a hen died, at least this guy had the sack to ask about it and not hide it. Again, bad judgement, but its not the end of the world. Linda you wanna see the law actualy get broken come ride in a crown vic with me for 12 hrs babe. Out.


----------



## Linda G.

Guys, under the law, wild turkeys are big game, just like deer, just like bear, just like elk. How would you feel if this gentleman had accidentally shot two elk? I can tell you what the CO would say, I've heard it before, so have many of you. 

Know your target and place your shot. This was not done. 

Dux, I am so sorry about your son. I know you'd give anything to have him back but perhaps he should have gone turkey hunting more often while he had the chance. Just because your son is no longer here to hunt with you is no excuse for someone else to be reckless with a firearm in their hand. It does not put anything into perspective. 

A lot of you guys sure give anti-hunters a lot of fodder. No wonder so many people have such poor opinions of hunters. 

Ltcraccm, as a law enforcement officer you should know what I'm talking about more than anyone. Your statements also give the law enforcement community a bad name. 

And I don't need to ride in a patrol car to know what people think nothing of doing these days. I've done that, I've seen it, and I write about it every day as a newspaper editor. That still doesn't make it ok. What it does is give us a perspective of how few ethics, morals and respect for the law that a lot of people really have these days. 

Finally headed out this morniong for a couple of hours. Gotta go.


----------



## duxdog

Linda, if you read the posts again, you will see it was not my son the was killed. "maybe he should have gone turkey hunting more often"???? Are you kidding me? When it comes to giving hunters and bad name and/or giving the antis fuel, I think you may want to look in the mirror.Do you think because you spent a day with a couple of DNR officers that you are the supreme authority over hunters? You sure sound like someone who needs to take a step back (or a step down from your soap box) and take a good look at things.


----------



## lking

"I know you'd give anything to have him back but perhaps he should have gone turkey hunting more often while he had the chance"

Wow, all I really can say about that. And here I thought I had heard and seen it all when it comes to rude comments and insensitivity...:sad: Nice guilt trip!


----------

